# Wie Tar.gz installieren?

## Biersauf

huhu!

ich habe hier ein tar.gz paket und möchte dies mit hilfe des portage installieren. wie kann ich das machen? geht das mithilfe von emerge? ich habe KEIN ebuild vorliegen.

danke

----------

## toskala

dann schreibst du dir entweder ein .ebuild oder liest die dokumentation was ein .tar.gz file überhaupt ist und vor allem wie gentoo/portage funktioniert.

da ich heute aber ein netter mensch bin, verrate ich dir das ein .tar.gz einfach ein gepacktes archiv darstellt welches du mittels tar -xvzf dein.tar.gz auspacken kannst.

darin enthalten sind meist readmes die die installation erläutern.

----------

## Deever

 *Biersauf wrote:*   

> ich habe hier ein tar.gz paket und möchte dies mit hilfe des portage installieren.

 

Und wie?

 *Quote:*   

> wie kann ich das machen?

 

Mit emerge? Gar nicht!

 *Quote:*   

> danke

 

Bitte && Gruß!

dev

[edit]Mist, zu spät!  :Wink: [/edit]

----------

## toskala

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]Mist, zu spät! [/edit]

 

hrhrhr  :Wink: 

----------

## Biersauf

ich bin mir bewusst, dass ein tar gzip paket ein archiv ist....ich benutze schon seit 1 1/2 jahren gentoo   :Rolling Eyes:  ich habe aber mal gelesen, dass man ein tar.gzip mit hilfe von emerge installieren kann....darum frage ich wie das geht...?

----------

## toskala

und wie soll das denn gehen?

du kannst doch nicht einfach ohne die script anweisungen aus einem .ebuild file heraus den source mittels emerge compilieren lassen.

des weiteren, wenn es ein slackware binary paket sein sollte musst du den passenden package manager installieren damit das geht, oder das package umwandeln.

wie das geht wurde (da bin ich mir sicher) entweder hier im forum oder auf mannigfaltigen internetseiten (zu finden via google) debattiert.

----------

## Sas

klar geht das: zu den distfiles kopieren und dann nen ebuild für schreiben, wurde ja schon gesagt.

anders natürlich nicht.

----------

